

Happy 5th Birthday to jQuery, 1.5 Beta 1 is released. - princeverma
http://blog.jquery.com/2011/01/14/jquery-1-5-beta-1-released/

======
stretchwithme
Happy Birthday, jQuery Team.

I'm currently using the jQuery UI draggable and droppable stuff to move things
around a tree and its pretty cool. Even got location changes recording in the
database.

Migrating to Rails 3 now, so moving as much as possible to jQuery.

------
taylorbuley
Whoohoo happy birthday jQuery. Changing the web one dom at a time...

------
emehrkay
Any idea what subclassing is? The ticket has no info

~~~
rayboyd
Basically extend JQ without breaking the main JQ object or having to load a
new instance.

[https://github.com/deadlyicon/jquery/commit/4024e67d0f352e4a...](https://github.com/deadlyicon/jquery/commit/4024e67d0f352e4a095f93456bc8e6da63e10759)

